# Best Backpack for Commuting



## I3erto

I have tried the whole messenger bag thing and don't like riding with it. I much prefer a backpack. Something about the two straps makes it alot more comfortable riding with. However, I do not like how it makes my back so sweaty. So... I was wondering what specific backpack (i.e. brand name/model) you guys were using when commuting. Any good ones with nice back ventilation? I was just messing around on REI and the Osprey Talon 22 looks like it might fit the bill, but figured it was worth posting on here to see if anyone had a product they swear by. Thanks!


----------



## MB1

Commuter Briefcase Pannier

or

Large Fanny Pack

HTH


----------



## seeborough

If I use a backpack (and I usually do not...), the NorthFace Jester has been reasonably comfortable for me. The back is sturdy and offers a little bit of ventilation. On long, hot rides - like all other backpacks - it's a definite no go for me, though.


----------



## RuiPP

Try Mission Workshop bagpacks!


----------



## Keski

Try a ski/snowboard shop. I use a backpack that was designed for off piste skiing. It's narrow and aero. Holds what I need though. Pants, shirt, socks, gitch. Wallet, keys. If I don't have a saddle bag on the bike i'm riding. I can throw a tube, lever, mini pump in one of the mesh outside pockets. Pretty comfy hunched over the bars. The one I have doesn't vent that well. A sweaty back is a given for me. Some get pretty pricey though.


----------



## StageHand

Keski said:


> Try a ski/snowboard shop. I use a backpack that was designed for off piste skiing. It's narrow and aero. Holds what I need though. Pants, shirt, socks, gitch. Wallet, keys. If I don't have a saddle bag on the bike i'm riding. I can throw a tube, lever, mini pump in one of the mesh outside pockets. Pretty comfy hunched over the bars. The one I have doesn't vent that well. A sweaty back is a given for me. Some get pretty pricey though.


Good idea. I use a snowboard/snowshoe pack I got on closeout several years ago. Super durable and lots of places to strap things on the outside when I have awkward stuff to carry. It has an internal frame that I haven't taken out but doesn't do much for me. The only downside is that it doesn't ventilate as well as some other bags out there.

Also look in the hiking/backpacking sections for daypacks. My wife uses one of the bigger Camelbaks and likes it just fine.


----------



## Scot_Gore

You are likely on the route to where eventulally you will want a solution that hangs on the bike, not your back. It's a common path of development for bike commuters. In my backpack stage I used a Vaude Aeroflex. 

See this old post for some pictures.
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/general-cycling-discussion/backpack-cycling-170533.html
This is a really good back pack and does keep your back marginally cooler than a one that lays directly on your back. I still use it quite a bit, but mostly off bike.

Scot


----------



## Curlyrick

Ortlieb Velocity.

Waterproof. Nice straps and clips. 

No backpack will keep your back dry. Change shirts and get some Axe.


----------



## DCasey

Any small to midsize Deuter backpack with the Aircomfort system. I'd never buy another backpack without this type of system.


----------



## Guest

Scot_Gore said:


> You are likely on the route to where eventulally you will want a solution that hangs on the bike, not your back. It's a common path of development for bike commuters. In my backpack stage I used a Vaude Aeroflex. t


Agreed. I resisted moving to racks/panniers for a long time, and insisted on carrying a backpack. When I moved from southern california to southern arizona, and started commuting in >105F temperatures, that quickly changed for me...

I've been carrying this: Timbuk2 Bullitt Single Pannier at REI.com

it claims to be a pannier/messenger bag hybrid. Note I never liked riding with messenger bags, though I don't mind carrying a bag as such when walking short distances. 

Also, when I was riding with a backpack (usually containing a small laptop computer, a notebook and pens, a meal, and some clothing items), I found in order to be comfortable, I had to have my handlebars fairly high up so that I was riding mostly upright. Once I switched to using panniers, I adjusted my handlebars lower and more than made up for the extra drag/weight of adding panniers and a rack to the bike by riding with a more aggressive position/better aerodynamics.


----------



## scirocco

DCasey said:


> Any small to midsize Deuter backpack with the Aircomfort system. I'd never buy another backpack without this type of system.


+1. These are fantastic. You'll never go back to another type of backpack after using these. I use a Race X Air for commuting in 110 degrees and there is absolutely no sweaty back syndrome.


----------



## Jesse D Smith

DCasey said:


> Any small to midsize Deuter backpack with the Aircomfort system. I'd never buy another backpack without this type of system.


I've been using the same Deuter Futura 28 since 2004. Ridiculously durable. The suspended mesh keeps my back much cooler and dryer than those with airy foam mesh. It has a stowable rain cover, and very comfortable straps.


----------



## Trower

DCasey said:


> Any small to midsize Deuter backpack with the Aircomfort system. I'd never buy another backpack without this type of system.


Very worth it!


----------



## pmf

I don't think there exists a good packpack for commuting. I keep shirts, suits, shoes, etc. in the office. Every week or two I ride the train in and haul clean clothes in and the dirty ones home. Its nice to commute without having to carry anything. Before I evolved to this level, I did the backpack thing, then the fanny pack thing, lastly, a rack on the bike. I used a rack that attaches to the seatpost with a bag that velcroed onto the rack. I had a dedicated seatpost and saddle for the rack, and another post and saddle for when I wanted to ride without a rack. Instead of taking off the rack, I just swapped one seatpost for the other. So if you insist on carrying stuff, I'd advocate the seatpost rack.


----------



## pdxr

I use a Mountain Hardware Paladin backpack. I carry a lot of stuff on my commute and this pack has plenty of room, without being oversized. I carry my work clothes, towel, lunch, coffee thermos in the pack, and keys, wallet, phone, pump, tube, tools, etc in the top. It has extra room for the days when I need other items or stop at the store. There’s also a laptop sleeve, although I don’t carry one now. I paid $60 for it.

I can see where it would be nice to have a set of waterproof panniers, but I haven’t evolved to that point yet.


----------



## RickB.

I think it may depend on how long your commute is. I use a backpack, I like to get off the bike and have everything on my shoulder. 

I use the Osprey Raptor 14L. I commute without the bladder, it has this "Airscape" business that should help keep your back dry... nope, I think it does more to keep the sweat off the pack. Maybe more or less than others, I don't know.... I can't afford to try all the pack available... So, how long is your commute??

Backpacks = schweddy backs... but I don't care, it takes 30 minutes to get to work, and I've got an extra shirt in the pack... seems more convenient to me, and hangs nicely in my locker at work.


----------



## lgh

If it can be small, it's tough to beat the Patagonia Atom. Very secure.

Larry


----------



## Whodat

You might consider something by "bak2pak". Not by any stretch of the imagination the most beautiful things, but quite comfortable.


----------



## Whodat

I also agree that it's worth looking at a bag that clips to a rack if you can. I've been using a Jandd briefcase, which is well- made. There are no little sleeves for pens though, and for some reason that drives me nuts.


----------



## masherjim

I have been using a Topeak Explorer rack along with a Topeak MTX bag that has built-in panniers. This is much more comfortable than a backpack. Occasionally I will use a High Sierra hydration pack that has room for a few other things. In general, I have found that it is better to put things on the bike instead of my back. You will last longer in the saddle on an extended commute without the load on your back. You will also get more air circulation and remain cooler.


----------



## Mr. Versatile

I needed a smallish pack to commute with. I bought a medium sized Camel Pack type thingie, removed the bladder & hoses & used it for many years. I liked it fine.


----------



## Yowman

Another vote for Deuter: Home - Deuter Sport GmbH & Co. KG

I use the Race X Air II. Most Deuter packs have a mesh suspension that allows your back to ventilate. Exceedingly well made.


----------



## L_Johnny

I have been using an ergon with great results. Great suspension design.


----------



## dcbb

*You might want to Try Banjo Brothers Commuter backpack - large*



I3erto said:


> I have tried the whole messenger bag thing and don't like riding with it. I much prefer a backpack. Something about the two straps makes it alot more comfortable riding with. However, I do not like how it makes my back so sweaty. So... I was wondering what specific backpack (i.e. brand name/model) you guys were using when commuting. Any good ones with nice back ventilation? I was just messing around on REI and the Osprey Talon 22 looks like it might fit the bill, but figured it was worth posting on here to see if anyone had a product they swear by. Thanks!


Nothing is perfect. 

I tried a garment bag pannier - but I didn't find a waterproof one, so I missed a lot of riding opportunities. For my relatively short (9 mile) commute - either the pannier or backpack work. The backpack results in better weight distribution on the bike, but more on my back. 

After much review and research, I ultimately went with the Banjo Brothers commuter backpack. I have the large one (it is one big bag), which fits an large eagle creek packing cube, which can easily fit a suit, shirt and tie. The packing cube keeps everything in shape and it doesn't fall to the bottom of the bag.

I also keep a e-steam portable steamer in my gym bag a work. It takes out any wrinkles quickly and makes me very presentable for business meetings. 

I have not done it yet, but the bag is big enough to use in lieu of a carry-on suitcase for a one or two night trip.

Safe riding everyone.


----------



## gamaru22

The Best bag for commuting is by far SLICKS Suit25

SLICKS.com Slicks.cc

Bag is a bit expensive but the quality is amazing. Have been using it for over a year and its been GREAT. Folds up a suit without any creases and has plenty of room for all your work supplies and gym supplies. 
I ride my bike to the gym before work everyday and it holds everything i need no problem!.

100% worth the investment even if you dont ride a bike to work. 
I found a prom code for 5% off as well!!
Promo Code: "U8XG1"


----------



## burger

I have an inside line equipment default and I love it. Incidentaly I have a Mission Workshop Rambler special edition in 99% new condition for sale if anyone is interested.


----------

